# INTRODUCING...........



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Julian Michael, 7.3, 21 inches...a perfect little boy. DD went in for her 8am scheduled c-section. When she got there the baby's heartbeat started dropping, so at 7:30 am, my grandson was born. DD is doing great. Julian is currently in the NICU due to low blood sugar, but is stable and should be back with his mom in the morning. I got to hold him tonight and I am at a loss on how to describe the emotions. But, it is awesome!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Michele CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! You are right he is perfect, and so kissable looking.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

My goodness, what news! What a beautiful baby and I love the name  Congratulations!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats! He looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michele, I am so happy for you and your DD!!! What a beautiful baby he is! I can't wait to see pics of him with his mommy and with grandma! 

Congrats!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh!!! Michelle, he is beautiful!! What a cutie pie! I cannot imagine how you must have felt holding that sweet boy! Glad all are ok, and hope that little Julian is in his Mommy's arms by tomorrow am!! 
I cant wait to see more pics!!

Just Imagine Michelle - in 2 years, Julian running around my back yard chasing 28 Havanese at my playdate. I love that thought!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!! He is beautiful.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele,

He is absolutely, brilliantly, beautifully perfect. And I swear I hear him saying I know you wanted to meet me enough to reach in with a hook and drag me out, but did you have to do it on the coldest day of the year . . . and you left me naked. Yikes!!!

Congratulations!! Definitely worth waiting for.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, I would love that! What a great video that would be.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

HIP HIP HOORAY!! The long awaited Julian is here!! Michele, he is gorgeous!! I'm just thrilled for you and the whole family!!
Carole


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He's beautiful!!! Congrats to all!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What a beautiful boy!
Welcome to the world Julian Michael! :hug:
Congratulations on your new grand-baby...he's a keeper


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What a sweet baby boy!
Congrats grandma!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Congratulations*

What a gorgeous baby boy. You must be over the moon.
So glad all went well.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations! You did well, producing a beautiful grandbaby! 

Your daughter and son-in-law helped, I'm sure! He's a handsome guy! (Julian, I mean!)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations to all.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

OMGOSH...he is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My Oh My.

Michele, I am so happy for you. Julian looks perfect. and very happy to be here. I can't wait to see him running around with 28 havanese in laurie's yard too. Congrats to you and Ralph and please extend our best wishes to your DD and SIL.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awwwww, Julian is SOOOOOO cute :clap2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Grandma Michele! Julian is a darling and looks so plump and healthy! Here's wishing your DD, SIL and baby Julian the best. Is this your DD's first child?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah!!! :whoo: A real human baby, seems like we usually see puppies! 

He's precious, congratulations to you all.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations Michele! What a precious grandson! It took a while, but he sure was worth the wait!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Grandma Michele! You and your family must be on cloud 9! He's a beautiful baby. Welcome to the world Julian!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Beautiful!*

Send your daughter all our love!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a precious little boy! There is nothing like being a Grandma!

Kathie


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations Grandma and Great Grandma Blanche. Look forward to meeting Julian.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank you all so much. I am still pinching myself and looking at his pictures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! He was definitely worth the wait 

Amanda


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, Congratulations Michele!! What's your name now? Grandma, Granny, Mimi?? He's absolutely adorably perfect!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Grandma! What a beautiful baby boy!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Michele!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations Michele, what a beautiful grandson you have!!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats, Michele, and welcome to the world, Julian!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

He is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I forgot that today was the day we would meet your grandson. He is precious!!!

Thank you so much for sharing. I am glad that all are doing well.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

*How Beautiful!!!*

Hi, I am Colleen and new to the forum....Congratulations Grandma!!!! He is Perfect...does he have a name yet?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations grandma Michele, what a gorgeous little grandson you have.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations Grandma, what a wonderful gift. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a precious little doll baby he is! Congratulations, Michele!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Michele, he is beautiful. Congrats to you and your DD and SIL. I have tears remembering holding my first grand child. My heart filled with a love I had never know -- holding my child's baby. What a miracle!! And the day I heard the word "Nana" come out of his mouth was like winning the lottery!! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

He's just perfect! What a gorgeous boy.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats Michelle! Julian is adorable! so happy to hear everyone is OK too! Please post more pics Grandma!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:dance:Oh my Michele!:dance:

CONGRATS TO YOU ALL!

Julian is a *beautiful* *beautiful* healthy baby boy!:baby: I'm so happy for you all-----and look at all that hair!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Michele,
He is absolutely beautiful!!! I love his name!!!.....and Grandma Michele has a good ring to it....Congratulations in a big way, I am so happy for you and your family.

Thanks for the picture


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Michele, on becoming the grandmother of such a handsome, alert looking young man ! You all must be over the moon !


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations! That is wonderful! He is precious!!!!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Michele, congratulations!!! Julian is a perfect little boy!!!
Gina


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just watched your video Michele -

he is PERFECT!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just checking in on Julian today. Oh my that video Michele! he looks so perfect!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS He is so cute.* :cheer2: :baby:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cannot wait for more pictures!! Did I miss the post on this, but when are they coming home?? How is he doing?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good news. His blood sugar stabilized and he is out of the NICU as of 3pm today. DD started nursing him and he knew just what to do. A few more pics


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

GFETE! Michele, is it my imagination or does he look a lot like Ralph? I only met Ralph once so perhaps I am remembering wrong...any way you look at it...Julian is one cute little boy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awwww, that second pic is so cute!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS GRANDMA!!!! Don't ya just love that name??!!! I sure do!!! He is beautiful or rather handsome.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations Michele. He's beautiful.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Now we all have BABY fever!*

How sweet he is...and your daughter too! Aren't you the lucky one!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What a beautiful mother and baby! Julian soooo reminds me of my grandson Luke when he was born! So happy for you!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

He's beautiful, Michele!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele,

He is *so* cute. I think I see a little of you in him. Your DD looks so happy.


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

What a handsome guy! Congratulations!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Kona'sMom (Dec 10, 2008)

YAY! Congratulations He's precious. I am glad they are both doing well... Give him lots of cuddles from uS!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just an update - Julian at day 4


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwww! What a sweetheart.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

That is such a sweet picture! I know you are really enjoying him!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

How precious and Julian looks so healthy and huggable!


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh my I am just seeing this and oh I am glad I waited because I got to see it all the video updated pictures and everything. Oh my gosh how cute he is.....just want to squeeze him. Babies are just wonderful. A wonderful gift from God! Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, he makes me smile. He already looks so different. Welcome to the club grandma. You're in for a very special time.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

He is so, so, so handsome!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such a sweet, sweet baby. I hope they're settling in at home and all resting well.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my gosh Michele!!! Congratulations!!

He is absolutely perfect!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations, Michele. Julian is beautiful and well worth the wait. Congratulations to his mom and dad too!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Julian at one week


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I just love baby hands and fingers...*

What an amazing miracle...
you must be so proud!

How is DD doing?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

DD is doing great. I am so proud of her. She is a natural. The only problem has been a few bouts with dizziness. Went to the doctor today and they told her she needs to eat more because she is nursing. It burns a lot of calories, so she needs to replace them. Julian is a very good baby. He eats, then will sleep for 3-4 hrs. He was 7.5 yesterday at his doctor appt.

Hope I'm not boring you all, but I can't help but brag. Isn't that what Grandmas are supposed to do? :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Brag away, Grandma!*

I love baby stories and baby pictures!

You know a lot of people think I AM Alana's grandmother, as I was forty when she was born. Many of my friends are at least 10 years younger than me and some a little more.

Those of us who love kids (and I sort of think kid love and doggy love are pretty similar), love good news. Especially at a time like this where there is a lot of negative stuff on the media, GOOD NEWS is for sharing!

Don't worry, we won't think you are one of those crazy grandmas who is always bringing out her photos. We are all already doing it with our dogs! LOL

Is she in La Leche Leaque? One of them came out and helped me nurse a C-section baby as I had a bit of pain sitting up and holding her at first. They were so supportive, and I made a lot of friends. I found the boppy pillow really helped!

We love you!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Michele, what a perfect doll he is!! Congratulations all the way around. 
I was at a loss on how to describe the emotions too. I just stood there and poured tears and was so filled with an overpowering love. Grandkids are amazing.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

He's gorgeous Michele 
Enjoy spoiling the new grand baby!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele,

He looks so much older at a week and, well . . . finished (if you know what I mean). He is definitely a cutie pie. I see even more of you in him than the first time. What do you think in person? Does he resemble you?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's adorable, brag till your heart's content!!! But only if you include pics!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Brag away, that is one of your new jobs. He is adorable, I can't imagine how in love you must be. Enjoy your new guy, you are one lucky lady.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Definitely brag away! I'm loving the photos and video of your beautiful grandson. I agree that it looks like he has changed a lot in that first week. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a handsome boy. Congrats


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry, but I couldn't resist. This is Julian with Jaxson. Julian will be one month on Saturday.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Michele, look at that face. I'm in love. He is so incredibly cute and what a great shot with the dog. Love it, love it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love it! So cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michele, I am really happy you resisted the urge to resist!!!! what a sweet boy!!!! here's to Julian and Jackson! How is your DD doing? is her health back to normal?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Julian is so cute!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable shot with the dog and the little matching dog on his shirt makes it even more adorable!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG!!! Your grandson is just adorable and I love, love, love the picture.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh my.. that is one great photo!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

ahhhh, a young dog-lover.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awww, Michele, I'm glad you didn't resist. What a cute shot!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Best Wishes to all of you .. 
I am sure you are all over the moon . I cannot wait to see him being cuddled by his new Grandma ..
Great month new puppies on this site and now an adorable baby .. Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele~ That's gotta be one of the cutest pix I've seen. Little Julian is adorable w/his dog Jaxson! So glad you didn't resist posting it.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is a doll. Isn't it wonderful? It's hard to believe but it just keeps getting better and better. I got to pick my youngest grandson (just turned 9) up today because of 1/2 day school. We went to Barnes & Noble for books then to eat -- and oh the family gossip you hear is so much fun. ound: You have got some great years ahead!!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Michele....Congratulations!!.....Julian is absolutely adorable......Enjoy every moment with him, they grow so quickly!! Maybe you can bring him to Laurie's next playdate so we can all oooh and ahhh over him.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Michele, he is adorable. What a cute picture!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG what a great picture. He is beautiful. Did you get to hang out with him last night?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How proud you must be. He is such a handsome little guy. That picture is priceless. Congratulations.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mraymo said:


> OMG what a great picture. He is beautiful. Did you get to hang out with him last night?


Yes I did. And tonight too. He gets some fussy when he gets tired. DD read something about swaddling during these fussy times and it's almost a miracle. He calms down and goes to sleep.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Evye's Mom said:


> How proud you must be. He is such a handsome little guy. That picture is priceless. Congratulations.


Thanks so much. I am proud - of my daughter. She is handling this like she has 10 kids, but this is only her first. I am also proud of my SIL, because of the way he has stepped up. He changes diapers, gives bottles and is just so sweet with the baby.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Julian is so adorable!
I *love* the picture of him and his doggie....soooo sweet!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This week, Julian will be 9 weeks. The one in the little baseball suit was taken today and the one of him sleeping was from a few days ago.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks so peaceful asleep~


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How cute! He's growing so fast!

Kathie


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

oh my gosh! How cute! They grow to dang fast!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What an adorable baby! You must be having so much fun...


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow...he is growing !!! What a handsome little guy. Enjoy.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Those cheeks need LOTS and LOTS of kisses. :kiss: ADORABLE little guy.*


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

He is soooooooooo cuuuuuuuuute!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Michele, just catching up with the forum tonite~~and look at that handsome, gorgeous big boy!! Wow, he has really grown and looks so bright and alert. You must be busting your buttons, girl ! ;-) oops, I mean, Grandma!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Nothing sweeter than a sleeping baby, he's adorable!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Michele, I cannot believe how big and "bright" he has gotten!! What a little sweetheart!! I know you are just SO proud - as you should be!!

I still tell everyone how he is one of the most beautiful babies I have seen!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Michele, I have missed this thread and expected to open it to see a soft furry puppy. What a wonderful surprise . . . I got to see your beautiful newborn grandson and fast forward to a two month old! Congratulations . . . know you are enjoying this wonderful special time. 

Kept the babies in the church nursery yesterday . . . IWAGB! :baby: :baby: 
(Well, actually, I'm still waiting on a wedding or two first :wink


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He is so cute, Michele! I can't believe how big he is... time really flies!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just had to show you Julian's first day at the beach (which is on a bay, so no waves). He *loved* it. This is the same beach I used go to with his mother. It's a local resident beach and they have fixed it up so nice with a new kiddie pool that he loved.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Just look at that totally precious little face.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awwww......Beach Baby


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How adorable - hope you get to go a lot this summer! You can tell Julian's having fun!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

OMG so cute. Glad Julian had fun. Josh loved the beach when he was a baby, he loved to eat the sand (yuck). Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my, Julian is beyond adorable!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

just the cutest !!!! you are one lucky grandma


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What a doll Michele!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! Is this your first grandchild? How exciting! He is PERFECT and oh so cute!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a cute face! I love his beach hat.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute!!!


----------

